# Compact camera



## Ceci4 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello everyone

I have a Canon EOS 5D camera but I would like to buy a compact camera, that I can take with me when I travel, because I'm not too keen on bringing my EOS. 

Can you recommend a good compact camera?


----------



## Designer (Nov 16, 2015)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora...raphy?BI=572&gclid=CPqDzdnIlckCFQQPaQodREMLjA

12 Great Digital Cameras for Travel Photography

http://travel.nationalgeographic.co...vel-cameras/#/fujifilm-xt-1_83529_600x450.jpg

Best compact travel camera 2015 | TechRadar

Best compact digital cameras of 2015 - CNET

9 great cameras for travelers - CNN.com


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 16, 2015)

For me it'd be between olympus OM-D M10 ii or fuji xt-10.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 16, 2015)

3 good options

Canon G16
Sony a6000
Nikon 1


----------



## soufiej (Nov 21, 2015)

Ceci4 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a Canon EOS 5D camera but I would like to buy a compact camera, that I can take with me when I travel, because I'm not too keen on bringing my EOS.
> 
> Can you recommend a good compact camera?




I doubt anyone can do much with the information you've provided.  IMO you need to establish some priorities; budget, size, needs as far as features and what you can do without for example.  

If you like the Canon approach, you could choose a SL1 which will do many - most - of the same images your 5D can create but with a size that is considerably smaller than your present camera.  Fit it with a pancake style prime lens and you have a very non-descript package for travel.  

The S120 is a pants pocket size Canon with good quality.  As such it goes everywhere and anywhere.  It would be well suited to travel if your photos are mostly of the local sites and people.  Not so great for landscapes.  

In between is the entire G series of Canon cameras.  Smaller than your 5D but not as small as the S120.

2015 Roundup: Advanced Zoom Compacts

The Sony RX100 series of cameras seems to dominate the reviews on technical merits when you want a very small, pocketable camera.  It is, IMO, a far reach from the Canons in terms of menus and basic operation though. 

In between are the Olympus, the Panasonics, Fujis, etc.  

But really, today's digital cameras all offer very high quality images and you'd be hard pressed to pick a bad camera when it comes to simple image quality.  It's the handling and operation of each design that will make your decision.  

If you want long zooms then you want "this" camera genre.  If you want pocketable, then you want "that" genre.  

That's what you need to tell us.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 21, 2015)

Canon EOS M10 Mirrorless Digital Camera with 15-45mm 0922C011


----------

